# Eureka Mignon Grinder



## 51degreesnorth (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi everyone, can anyone give me their opinion on the quality of the espresso grind for the Eureka Mignon Grinder please?

Is it consistent and fine enough?

Thanks!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

51degreesnorth said:


> Hi everyone, can anyone give me their opinion on the quality of the espresso grind for the Eureka Mignon Grinder please?
> 
> Is it consistent and fine enough?
> 
> Thanks!


They are quite well regarded on this forum as an entry level grinder.

Have you got one already? Or looking to buy one?


----------



## 51degreesnorth (Jun 28, 2017)

igm45 said:


> They are quite well regarded on this forum as an entry level grinder.
> 
> Have you got one already? Or looking to buy one?


Hi there, I'm looking to buy one to back up my main grinder as I have limited space.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

51degreesnorth said:


> Hi there, I'm looking to buy one to back up my main grinder as I have limited space.


What's your main grinder and what type of coffee you looking to make with the mignon?


----------



## 51degreesnorth (Jun 28, 2017)

igm45 said:


> What's your main grinder and what type of coffee you looking to make with the mignon?


My main grinder is the Anfim Scody 2. I just need a reliable and consistent performance from a good back up grinder for a different bean and limited space is my biggest problem.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Tricky really. I see the issues with space, think you will notice a large difference in the cup if they are both used for espresso.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

How much room do you have


----------



## Mmiah (Feb 13, 2015)

i have a mignon and classic (with pid, silvia wand and opv mod done), how much of a better grinder would i need to make a noticeable difference to my espresso?

and what grinder would you recommend with prices?

usually have 2 drinks a day


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

mignon is very nice, small, sturdy and good grinding capability, creates a little bit more clumps depending on the setting and beans but it is definitely a great grinder for its size and price


----------



## Mmiah (Feb 13, 2015)

would a better grinder make a difference on the classic? or would i need to upgrade both machines?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Stanic said:


> mignon is very nice, small, sturdy and good grinding capability, creates a little bit more clumps depending on the setting and beans but it is definitely a great grinder for its size and price


And it gets better with age.... clumping reduces.

I've found unless it's a single origin decaf, and have to tighten right up, then mine doesn't clump now.

It has small burs so can take longer than the big boys to grind - but they're beautifully made, look great and go on for ever.

In some respects they have no real competitor.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

kennyboy993 said:


> And it gets better with age.... clumping reduces.
> 
> I've found unless it's a single origin decaf, and have to tighten right up, then mine doesn't clump now.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that.

I've probably never owned it long enough to grind through to that level


----------

